
Ask HN/Lazyweb: Favorite rust projects/canonical examples to learn from - a-dub
I&#x27;m starting to become more interested in rust and I believe that the best way to learn a thing is to study good applications of it.  As I don&#x27;t know much at all about the rust ecosystem, I am not qualified to determine what is good, and I&#x27;m lazy.  So... what&#x27;s good?  What are some good examples of sufficiently complicated rust applications that either a) do a very good job of subscribing to rust dogma or b) do a very good job of hacking around the darker corners to achieve a goal where a canonical example would have been unsuitable?
======
topspin
It's not really hard to find. Stylo is a production grade component of
Firefox. Below is a link to a Rust implementation of a Bloom filter used to
optimize CSS selector resolution. It's well written, reasonably self contained
code that is highly focused on efficiency and is in use by millions. There are
a bunch of other interesting components in that directory as well.

[https://github.com/servo/servo/blob/master/components/style/...](https://github.com/servo/servo/blob/master/components/style/bloom.rs)

------
mastax
This question is asked on /r/rust a lot, so you may get good answers by
aggregating those responses.

